# Hardtail Frame that will fit 29 x 2.6



## kyle204 (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm looking to potentially build a hardtail with some spare parts I have and am wondering what options out there will fit a 2.6 tire? Ideally something designed for 120mm fork and not overly aggressive but still modern geo. Originally I had my eye on the Nordest Britango but it says it will only fit a 2.5. I'm open to steel or aluminum.


----------



## areeves08 (Jan 7, 2020)

RSD Middlechild in Aluminum, Steel or Titanium all have clearance for a 29x2.6 And they recommend 130-150mm fork.


----------



## katsup (Jun 28, 2016)

You didn't mention budget

Cotic SolarisMax, steel, 2.6 tires and 120-140mm fork.

Neuhaus Hummingbird, steel, 2.6 tires and 120mm fork


----------



## gdb85 (Mar 4, 2017)

KONA Honzo ST...


----------



## flgfish (11 mo ago)

I run 29x2.6 on my Chameleon.


----------



## kyle204 (Apr 12, 2010)

Budget is flexible but nothing outrageously expensive as this is a second bike that will be being build out of spare parts. The Cotic and Stanton steel frames would be in the ballpark though. The Neuhaus is probably took expensive.


----------



## flgfish (11 mo ago)

Nukeproof Scout 290 will run a 2.6”.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Esker Japhy


----------



## snow snakes (Sep 13, 2021)

Salsa Timberjack clears a 2.6 with ease.


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

Chumba Stella and Sendero both clear 2.6.


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

Karate monkey


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

I have 29x2.6 on my Stanton Shpera with no issue, while Stanton's site only claims 2.4(which to be fair is British clearance & I'm in the desert where mud is not a thing). So, the Nordest might fit something close to 2.6, though probably not those oversized ones. 
There is also the Starling Roost, Bird Forge, Sour Crumble(I think), Sour Pasta Party(xc-ish 29x3.0), Reeb Hooptie if you are looking for more of a klunker bike, Pipedream Sirus & Bombtrack Beyond+ ADV.


----------



## maxants33 (4 mo ago)

Budget option: On-One Scandal - I run 2.6, Maxxis DHF, but Maxxis 2.6 is really 2.5 to 2.4 on my wheels. But does look like there's still lots of room.

Its slack but not as long as say the orange crush or nukeproof scout (which is good if you have a short torso like me) , and this is nice for longer time in the saddle too. 

Takes 120-140 fork.


----------



## dsciulli19 (Apr 14, 2014)

RSD MiddleChild would be my choice, Also the 2021+ honzo ST. May as well take a look at the Chromag Rootdown also. I ran 2.6 front and rear on my 18 Rootdown for a little while.


----------



## filu84 (1 mo ago)

karate monkey or krampus? the KM is 2.5" max for rear, but front rigid fork clears up to 3.0" I think or u can fit a fork (takes up to 140mm travel) that fits that


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Pipedream Sirius. I'm running 29 x 2.6" tires.


----------



## pak667 (4 mo ago)

Trek Roscoe will run 2.6" tires, but is designed for a 140 - 150mm fork


----------



## chiefsilverback (Dec 20, 2019)

I think there are a lot of options, take a look at Hardtail Party on YouTube and check his first look/build videos where Steve always tests just how big a tire the frame can clear...


----------



## Hobine (Jun 16, 2004)

Mone La-Roca is reasonably priced (when in stock) and fits 29x6.


----------



## bigE29er (Jul 26, 2019)

Ventana Wolfram goes up to 29 x 3.0... can be purchased as a frame or a complete...


----------



## kyle204 (Apr 12, 2010)

Funoutside said:


> I have 29x2.6 on my Stanton Shpera with no issue, while Stanton's site only claims 2.4(which to be fair is British clearance & I'm in the desert where mud is not a thing). So, the Nordest might fit something close to 2.6, though probably not those oversized ones.
> There is also the Starling Roost, Bird Forge, Sour Crumble(I think), Sour Pasta Party(xc-ish 29x3.0), Reeb Hooptie if you are looking for more of a klunker bike, Pipedream Sirus & Bombtrack Beyond+ ADV.


I was actually wondering this myself. If I ran a smaller knob tire like the Kenda Booster, Vittoria Mezcal, or Maxxis Ikon if it would be fine for clearance in the Nordest.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Honzo and Middlechild have both been mentioned and those would be TERRIBLE options for OP's interests. A 120mm fork on wother of those bikes would be silly. Just look at the geometry.

Niner Sir9 would fit the bill, although it's a bit pricey. [Edit, nevermind, I was thinking of the SIR9 with 27.5+ tires.]

I have a Karate Monkey and it would work, if you're into long stems, short reach dimensions, and steep head tube angles with a 120mm fork. I put a Works headset in mine to get a better HTA for my needs but this bike is _compact._ Great for the bikepacking and upright-riding crowd, but I'm replacing it.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

HaVe YoU SeEn HaRdTaIl PaRtY?


----------



## kyle204 (Apr 12, 2010)

mack_turtle said:


> HaVe YoU SeEn HaRdTaIl PaRtY?


Yes. Regular viewer!

But he doesn't test everything so I wanted to see what else was brought up. I think the Japhy could actually be a pretty good option.


----------



## Thorjensen (Jun 4, 2013)

Bird Zero 29 (140mm)
No problems running true to size 2.6" rear


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

kyle204 said:


> Yes. Regular viewer!
> 
> But he doesn't test everything so I wanted to see what else was brought up. I think the Japhy could actually be a pretty good option.


Exactly, that's why I typed my reply in a stupid looking case. Sarcasm. Everyone throws out that suggestion because it's lazy and obvious. I appreciate his reviews, but he's only one person with a single person's preferences.

Please don't throw out frames that are designed around 140+ forks when OP asked for a 120mm fork-specific frame. Underforking a frame is almost always a really bad idea when you consider what it does to the geometry, unless OP really wants a ridiculous steep seat tube or really enjoys pedal strikes.


----------



## DGUSMC (Jan 29, 2021)

mack_turtle said:


> Honzo and Middlechild have both been mentioned and those would be TERRIBLE options for OP's interests. A 120mm fork on wother of those bikes would be silly. Just look at the geometry.
> 
> Niner Sir9 would fit the bill, although it's a bit pricey.
> 
> I have a Karate Monkey and it would work, if you're into long stems, short reach dimensions, and steep head tube angles with a 120mm fork. I put a Works headset to get a better HTA for my needs but thos sucker is _compact._ Great for the bikepacking and upright-riding crowd, but I'm replacing it.


Add the previously mentioned Rootdown to this list (of “no way it works”). Rootdown has a low bottom bracket to start and most are spec’d for 150. Great bike/love mine but not at 120 or even 130.


----------



## Jp716 (Aug 19, 2016)

mack_turtle said:


> Honzo and Middlechild have both been mentioned and those would be TERRIBLE options for OP's interests. A 120mm fork on wother of those bikes would be silly. Just look at the geometry.
> 
> Niner Sir9 would fit the bill, although it's a bit pricey.
> 
> I have a Karate Monkey and it would work, if you're into long stems, short reach dimensions, and steep head tube angles with a 120mm fork. I put a Works headset to get a better HTA for my needs but thos sucker is _compact._ Great for the bikepacking and upright-riding crowd, but I'm replacing it.


Unfortunately, the current version of the SIR9 won’t fit a 2.6 tire. Niner’s site states 2.4 max, but that’s a stretch - Ikon 2.35 on an i29 barely fits with about 3mm clearance.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Jp716 said:


> Unfortunately, the current version of the SIR9 won’t fit a 2.6 tire. Niner’s site states 2.4 max, but that’s a stretch - Ikon 2.35 on an i29 barely fits with about 3mm clearance.


You're right, I was thinking of the 27.5+ clearance for the SIR9. Sorry for the lame suggestion. 

I'm setting up a custom Marino because I was looking for something similar and didn't find anything affordable on the market that I liked. The process is long, but you get just what you want for about 1/3 of the cost of most domestic fab shops.


----------



## dave_rh (Jul 28, 2014)

The Binary Maniak takes up to 29x3.0 It was intentionally designed that way by Steve from Hardtail Party YouTube channel.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

I have a pretty meaty 2.6 on my Canfield Nimble 9 but had to slide the dropouts back a little to get good clearance. I wouldn't run a 120mm fork on it, though.


----------



## dsciulli19 (Apr 14, 2014)

DGUSMC said:


> Add the previously mentioned Rootdown to this list (of “no way it works”). Rootdown has a low bottom bracket to start and most are spec’d for 150. Great bike/love mine but not at 120 or even 130.


My bad -- I missed the part where he was only interested in 120mm frames. Yeah the rootdown would not be good for that. like at all.


----------



## xjbaylor (Sep 22, 2006)

I know you said the Neuhaus was out of the budget…but on the very off chance you were really just asking us to help you justify it I will share pictures of the clearance on mine with 2.5” Teravail Ehlines.


----------



## kyle204 (Apr 12, 2010)

The Canfield Yelli Screamy actually seems like it could be an option worth considering.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Cotic just announced the updated Solaris(not max), which is now setup around 29er tire up to 2.6 & 120mm fork. It looks real nice. Cotic Solaris Reintroduced for 2023


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Guerrilla Gravity Pedalhead stock builds come with 120mm fork, so it may be worth considering. Mine is built with a 140mm fork, so my geo is a little different. But I fit 29x2.6" tires all day.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Banshee Paradox is spec'd for 120 fork, will take a 2.6 tire and has very good rear compliance.


----------



## kyle204 (Apr 12, 2010)

Funoutside said:


> Cotic just announced the updated Solaris(not max), which is now setup around 29er tire up to 2.6 & 120mm fork. It looks real nice. Cotic Solaris Reintroduced for 2023


This looks very promising and I've always been interested in Cotic's. The only think I don't like on them are the long chainstays. I think I'd prefer shorter chainstays to make the bike a little more playful.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

I hear you. If you want Shorter CS there is the Pipedream Sirus with it's adjustable cs, Stanton Sherpa at 435mm cs & a few others on this list.


----------



## SCTerp (Aug 9, 2017)

Harold said:


> Guerrilla Gravity Pedalhead stock builds come with 120mm fork, so it may be worth considering. Mine is built with a 140mm fork, so my geo is a little different. But I fit 29x2.6" tires all day.


Too bad they're not available as frame only. Strange.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

SCTerp said:


> Too bad they're not available as frame only. Strange.


ah. bummer, they used to be


----------



## Hrodulf (12 mo ago)

My Kona Kahuna can support up to 2.6 and I am sure the Honzo does as well.


----------

